# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  The best love letter ever

## Rockkker

You will be happy that you read this all the way through!

As you got up this morning, I watched you, and hoped you would talk to me, even if it was just a few words, asking my opinion or thanking me for something good that happened in your life yesterday. But I noticed you were too busy, trying to find the right outfit to wear. When you ran around the house getting ready, I knew there would be a few minutes for you to stop and say hello, but you were too busy. At one point you had to wait, fifteen minutes with nothing to do except sit in a chair. Then I saw you spring to your feet. I thought you wanted to talk to me, but you ran to the phone and called a friend to get the latest gossip instead. I watched patiently all day long. With all your activities I guess you were too busy to say anything to me. 

I noticed that before lunch you looked around, may be you felt embarrassed to talk to me, that is why you didn't bow your head. You glanced three or four tables over and you noticed some of your friends talking to me briefly before they ate, but you didn't. That's okay. There is still more time left, and I hope that you will talk to me yet. You went home and it seems as if you had lots of things to do. After a few of them were done, you turned on the TV. I don't know if you like TV or not, just about anything goes there and you spend lot of time each day in front of it not thinking about anything, just enjoying the show. I waited patiently again as you watched the TV and ate your meal, but again you didn't talk to me. 

Bedtime I guess you felt too tired. After you said good night to your family you popped into bed and fell asleep in no time. That's okay because you may not realize that I am always there for you. I've got patience, more than you will ever know. I even want to teach you how to be patient with others as well. 

I love you so much that I wait everyday for a nod, prayer or thought or a thankful part of your heart. It is hard to have a one-sided conversation. Well, you are getting up once again. And once again I will wait, with nothing but love for you. Hoping that today you will give me some time. Have a nice day! 

Your friend, ALLAH

----------


## Tulip

that's lovely, jazakAllah for sharing.

----------


## EntangleDesi

was touchiing

----------


## Rockkker

Hmm..

I was expecting more posts  :Frown: ... Lazy members :bham;

DT needs more active posters like u both  :Wink:  Thanx for commenting.

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^it's only because being on here helps me get through all the pages that I need to read, for some odd reason - but thank you :]

----------


## Rockkker

hmmm.. mention not. Aur DT kia hamesha k liye close horaha hai?

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^not really

----------


## Rockkker

hmm... Gud

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

aaawwwww...datz realliiii niiicceeeee:clapping;

PS: DT close ho raha hai???:rolling;

----------


## Rockkker

ya i read abt it in the feelings cafe III..

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ cuz derz neva more dan 5 ppl on...so it aint wrong for dem to think abt closin it:hitler:

----------


## Rockkker

haan yea tou hai..

Koi baat nahi mera forum hai naa  :Stick Out Tongue:  Meray forum ka domain name ka masla hal hojae. phir dekhein. I'll make some kewl categories and stuff. U'll like it. Aur phir app bhi tou hongi chaar chaand lagaane  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## RAHEN

waooo...that waz a cool letter from ALLAH...may we all be blessed.

----------


## Rockkker

Ameen  :Smile:  Summa Ameen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

Koshish jaari hai, in bayjaan forums main jaan daalne ki  :Wink: ... kisi angle se nahi lagta k is forum k 24000 member hain. ginay chunay log hi dikhtay hain.

----------


## RAHEN

i dont think this forum is bejaan...i just think not many members want to post..

----------


## Rockkker

Koi ache post nahi kerta naa, cuz not 1 appreciates. abh dekhein meray thread main 10 view hongay lekin 0 reply. Is liye I guess kaafi log dishearten ho ker nahi kertay post.

----------


## Rockkker

Jabh tak ache topics nahi banaeinge, share nahi kereinge, Participate nahi kereinge topics main. tabh tak yehi hoga. ager 100 qoutes likha hai tou koi ai ga view keray ga, aur bund kerdega. Esay tou thread waheen dead hogaya.

----------


## RAHEN

acha agar aapko pata hai tau batao...make those threads jahan sub aayen...

----------


## Tulip

lol. pele ap khud ko baqi topics mei b jao rockker. aur dt close nai horaha that was an old post that you went through. Kindly chk the dates before spreading a rumour. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

hehehe.. sorry.  :Smile:  wesay main kerta tou hun posts  :Frown: . aur kitna kerun? Aur koshish tou ker raha hun interesting topic banaanay ki.  yea acha nahi laga kia?

----------


## Rockkker

stories post ker raha hun, quotes post ker raha hun. 3,4 din main 109 posts hogae, kuch ziada hi hai yea.  ager sabh esa kerein tou forum bohat acha hojae.

----------


## RAHEN

yup mujhe acha nahi laga...
yes aap posting karte ho...aur achi wali...keep up with you post.. :Big Grin: ...sorry if i have been rude...

----------


## Rockkker

no its ok...

----------


## Tulip

forum acha hi hai, apko kia thousands of topics nai dikh rae har category main? And yes you are doing well and keep posting please. Hum hain replies karne kay lie apkay topics main.

----------


## Rockkker

hmm... nevermind. Thanx.

----------


## RAHEN

yeah she is right...post tau hum karenge...

----------


## unexpected

that was really nice...thnks for sharing...

----------


## Rockkker

^^ mention not  :Smile:

----------

